# Old fashioned toolbox



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

My Uncle said he needed a toolbox for around the house.
I used the one I made 30+ years ago as a model.










Pine box with dovetailed corners



















I always try to make at least two of something......just in case I screw it up



















The finish is Amber Shellac. It gives the look of Aged Pine.


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice, I am really starting to like the old fashion toolboxes. Seem like new plastic ones never hold up very long, even when you spend decent money on them. Good idea on making two of everything, one for yourself and one for your uncle :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about. Very nice work. I love the little cubbies and the dovetails are awesome. I know someone who could use the extra one you made. I wont mention any names, but it's me. :whistling2:

:laughing: Great work.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Hey those tool boxes are cool. It reminds me of an old time craftsman .great job i I have one but not as fancy. 
(Roy underhill)


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Great job TC,
The dovetail joints really make those toolboxes look cool. I like the little compartments also. Very nice.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

My Grandfather and Dad had those around when I was growing up. 
Now I use a 5 gallon bucket with the fabric insert..(.you've seen em.)
But I wouldn't mind getting my hands on a few of those. Someone ought to market em.

Nice.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks real nice. It's similar in style to the one I had to build for my 1st year apprenticeship final about 35 years ago; I still have that one but it sure doesn't look as nice as your's.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

I like 'em a lot. Simple but elegant. The row of screwdriver/tool cubbies is a great idea.


----------



## Jesse17 (Jan 12, 2012)

Awesome! Looks good!


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Class workmanship! I love the dovetails. I'm gonna steal your design and attempt to make one similar. Hope your don't mind?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

dublinjohn said:


> Class workmanship! I love the dovetails. I'm gonna steal your design and attempt to make one similar. Hope your don't mind?


Thanks for all the very kind comments, guys.

Dublinjohn ...I would be honored if you want to build one similar to mine as long you post a pic when you're done.:yes:
Good luck


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful love the tails


----------



## dublinjohn (Dec 27, 2011)

Will do tc, I look forward to it. I have a few small projects over the next few weeks but I shall keep you posted. Cheers!


----------

